# A new invasive species outbreak?



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like it. Thanks to the pet store trade we might have another outbreak starting up this one is over on the west coast for now. But it shows just how easy it can be for these things to happen every where.

A new invasive species???


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Snake Head!!!
The DC area has them and who know how many other area's.
Very bad critter.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

fathom this said:


> Snake Head!!!
> The DC area has them and who know how many other area's.
> Very bad critter.


yup that is another one that we can thank the pet store trade for.:rant:


----------



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

i dont see how it is the pet stores fault 

is it a gun shops fault that some one gets killed by a gun?


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

hunting fool said:


> i dont see how it is the pet stores fault
> 
> is it a gun shops fault that some one gets killed by a gun?


 
sometimes yes my uncle bought a gun from the gun barn when they new he was drunk and he is no longer with us


----------



## Mi500 (Jan 19, 2011)

raisinrat said:


> yup that is another one that we can thank the pet store trade for.:rant:


I could be wrong but i remember hearing that the east coast invasion came from asian fish markets.


----------



## someguy (Feb 14, 2005)

joe66 said:


> sometimes yes my uncle bought a gun from the gun barn when they new he was drunk and he is no longer with us


The guy at the gun store shot him??? Only way they had anything to do with it... 
The department store sells knives nobody are they responsible when you stick one in your eye? The shoe store responsible when you run with scissors trip and fall and stab yourself? 
Sorry, Insensitive i know, but still not the guns fault.
Sorry for your lose. truly.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

hunting fool said:


> i dont see how it is the pet stores fault
> 
> is it a gun shops fault that some one gets killed by a gun?



It is the lack regulation placed on biological these that are brought into this country. They just don't threaten our native fish through out competing for foods but they also carry virus and other bugs that can kill a fishery and other animals.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Mi500 said:


> I could be wrong but i remember hearing that the east coast invasion came from asian fish markets.


 I think this is true. For some reason the people who buy these things release them for good luck or something. The snakehead is very hardy and they were bought live from the fish market then released..


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

fathom this said:


> I think this is true. For some reason the people who buy these things release them for good luck or something. The snakehead is very hardy and they were bought live from the fish market then released..


Snakeheads used to be sold in high end pet stores also and people release them into ponds also


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Mi500 said:


> I could be wrong but i remember hearing that the east coast invasion came from asian fish markets.


I saw an episode about this on the History Channel. 

If a person becomes ill they buy these fish to prepare a medicinal soup. 

If the sick person happens to get better they release the fish in an open water source.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Scorched earth that entire stretch of waterway. Repopulate with natives


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

hunting fool said:


> i dont see how it is the pet stores fault
> 
> is it a gun shops fault that some one gets killed by a gun?


I think the very nature of exotics being pets is the problem. People feed and care for these creatures, and are entertained and intrigued by them. There are many reasons a person can no longer care for these "pets" and when that happens, there are no snakehead or boa constrictor shelters. These owners are unwilling to euthanize these creatures that they had enjoyed and release them into the wild. Our ecosystems then have to deal with these exotics. I believe that is why it is well past time for these animals to be regulated, and there are no 2nd amendment rights to keep exotic pets.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

This fish doesn't look like a snakehead. A snake head is spotted, has a long dorsal fin, and a long anal fin. 

This fish looks more like a member of the loach family and is probably a dojo loach, also known as an oriental weather fish.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

johnobub said:


> This fish doesn't look like a snakehead. A snake head is spotted, has a long dorsal fin, and a long anal fin.
> 
> This fish looks more like a member of the loach family and is probably a dojo loach, also known as an oriental weather fish.


You are correct.


----------



## countrybiggen (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey guys I'm just wondering does anybody have a picture of this supposed snakehead? The only reason I'm asking is because a lot of people are uneducated on the topic of the snakehead fish.... Now I'm not saying I like them at all due to the fact I don't like anything UN - American at all. So I'm all for getting these fish things out of public waters and fishing waters. And some body should smack the Guy or gal that released them into the wild
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

A burbot









A weatherfish or loch has they are know in the pet stores


----------



## countrybiggen (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank You for this illustrations it was helpful and I believe there are different types of snake heads because the ones in Iraq were way different and more aggressive looking also
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

You could tell few posters actually clicked the link describing the weatherfish that raisinrat posted. I don't believe raisinrat ever corrected anybody. LOL.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Bob D said:


> You could tell few posters actually clicked the link describing the weatherfish that raisinrat posted. I don't believe raisinrat ever corrected anybody. LOL.


um I tired i was trying to be subtle about it.Take a look at my very 1st response on this thread.


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

what happened to geting a shorthair or a setter for a pet all of these people who come from other countries and bring these traditions with them started some of this stuff have u ever heard of a american ******* who wanted to buy s. head


----------

